

Does anybody treat their wife/girlfriend's rants as error messages?  - hector_ka


======
mgl
Well, I think everyone received and logged http codes 302, 403, 405, 417
ending with 409 and 410 at some point. Life!

------
hector_ka
We can add husband/boyfriend

------
tree_of_item
does anybody else hate the casual sexism in the tech community?

~~~
hoodoof
Isn't it just a fact that the vast majority of programmers are men? Or are you
working somewhere that is different? Is there anyone who can deny this?

~~~
leeHS
Makes no difference. This is still sexist.

------
rajeshvaya
haha - fatal error! .. it needs restart as soon as possible ;)

